# [gelöst] Laptop: Lautsprecher & Kopfhörer

## Christian99

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, weil mein Laptop macht seit n paar Wochen nicht mehr die Lautsprecher aus, wenn ich Kopfhörer einstöpsele. Stattdessen kommt aus den Kopfhörern zusätlich der Sound zu den Lautsprechern. Was muss ich denn machen dass das wieder geht wie man erwartet (Lautsprecher aus, wenn Kopfhörer rein)? (Plain alsa, kein Pulseaudio (mehr))

Schöne Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Christian99 on Mon Mar 26, 2012 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, wird sowas nicht über einen mechanischen Kontakt in der Lautsprecher- bzw. Kopfhörerbuchse geregelt?

Ist doch an jeder Stereoanlage so, warum nicht auch bei Rechnern mit Soundkarten!?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Christian99

Das darfst du mich nicht fragen  :Smile: 

Ich weiß nur dass es nicht geht im gegensatz zu vor zwei Monaten oder so.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hätte auch gedacht, dass das was hardware-technisches ist, da ich nicht glaube, dass ein Event an Linux gesendet wird, wenn der Kopfhörer eingesteckt wird.

Bei mir wird auch sofort der Lautsprecher ausgeschaltet, wenn Kopfhörer eingesteckt werden. Auch in TTy , ohne KDE, X oder sonstwas...

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich hätte auch gedacht, dass das was hardware-technisches ist, da ich nicht glaube, dass ein Event an Linux gesendet wird, wenn der Kopfhörer eingesteckt wird.
> 
> Bei mir wird auch sofort der Lautsprecher ausgeschaltet, wenn Kopfhörer eingesteckt werden. Auch in TTy , ohne KDE, X oder sonstwas...

 

AFAIK ist das eine Einstellung in der "Soundkarte" jenachdem wie der Treiber die karte konfiguriert kann es sein, dass das abschalten der Lautsprecher beim Anschluss eines Kopfhörers nicht funktioniert.

----------

## toralf

Haben die Kernel configs CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y oder CONFIG_SND_JACK=y damit nix zu tun ?

----------

## Christian99

Hi, wollte noch schreiben dass es sich inzwischen erledigt hat. seit ich pulseaudio runtergeschmissen habe gibts in alsamixer eine option "automute" die muss man aktivieren. Bei pulseaudio gabs die nicht, aber da hats auch schon nicht gefunzt.

----------

